# Nuevo x-server 1.5

## chaim

Hoy al hacer el típico emerge --sync me he encontrado con varias novedades:

La primera 1 mensaje para mí:  :Smile: 

```
2009-04-06-x_server-1_5

  Title                      Migration to X.org Server 1.5

  Author                     Remi Cardona <remi@gentoo.org>

  Author                     Christian Faulhammer <fauli@gentoo.org>

  Posted                     2009-04-06

  Revision                   1

A lot of changes regarding device recognition and use by the X server

have been introduced in the 1.5 update.  As that version is going

stable on all architectures, users should read the upgrade guide [0]

before actually updating the package.

[0] http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml
```

Y es que han actualizado a la 1.5, escribo este post para que vayais poniendo vuestras impresiones sobre el upgrede, si merece la pena, si hay fallos...Yo de momento no lo he intentado

Un saludo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Fallos? Además de las cien veces distintas que alguien vino a preguntar al foro por que se quedó sin teclado o sin mouse (o sin ambas cosas) por eso de hal y el nuevo driver evdev, al menos para mi, anda de lujo todo.

En la rama testing ya hace rato que entró xorg-server 1.5 al arbol de portage. Tengo tres pc en la rama testing que usan esta versión sin inconvenientes.

Un detalle: Por que me cuesta acostumbrarme a las cosas nuevas, todavía compilo el paquete con la use hal desactivada  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Annagul

No sé si me ha alegrado más que hayan acualizado Xorg, o que han usado por fin eselect news para notificaciones del sistema.  :D

----------

## cpasoft

Yo también llevo tiempo con xorg 1.5 (1.5.3-r5 para ser más exactos), y yo sí que lo tengo funcionando con Hal, y me funciona correctamente mi teclado de mi portatil Acer (con teclas multimedia, touchpado y touchkeys incluidas), así como mi ratón de 4 botones más ruleta (Intellimouse de microsoft) sin ningún problema. Bien es cierto que cuando hiberno y vuelvo, hay veces que alguno deja de funcionar, pero todo ha sido por vagueza de mirar los scripts de hibernación y deshibernación, y como hiberno muy pocas veces...

Por lo demás, como ya he dicho, sin ningún problema y muy estable...

----------

## chaim

yo tengo ganas de probarlo pero primero tengo que arreglar las locales que me estoy haciendo mucho jaleo con eso, ya he puesto un post para ver si me podeis ayudar, gracias

----------

## pcmaster

Hola, yo actualicé ayer y me funciona bien. Bueno, en un principio, al actualizar, se uso el teclado en inglés, te explico cómo lo arreglé.

Antes de nada, me imprimí la guía de actualización Xorg 1.5 Upgrade Guide.

En la guía pone que quizá no te haga ni falta el archivo xorg.conf. Error. Si le cambo el nombre, no inician las X. Pero ahora aunque en xorg.conf esté bien el teclado, lo coge en inglés. El idioma se configura en otro sitio.

```
# bzcat /usr/share/doc/hal-*/use-estonian-layout.fdi.bz2 > /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi
```

A continuación editamos el archivo 10-xinput-configuration.fdi y donde pone "ee" (estonio) lo cambiamos por "es" (español)

Por último, en /etc/X11/xorg.conf, la parte del teclado queda: 

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "evdev"

EndSection
```

He quitado todas las lineas que empiezan por #, que son comentarios. La configuracion del idioma se puede quitar, porque no la coge.

En cuanto al ratón, no ha dejado de funcionar, así que no he tocado nada. En /etc/xorg.conf lo tengo como:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"  # IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection
```

Nota: El teclado es estándar PS2, el ratón un Logitech de 3 botones con rueda, óptico, por USB.

----------

## gringo

en caso de que uséis hal, las sessiones InputDevice las podéis eliminar por completo ya que se cargará la configuración de hal por defecto.

saluetes

----------

## luispa

Hola, 

He migrado y todo lo importante funciona correctamente: Xorg, driver NVIDIA, ratón, teclado en Español, GLXinfo informa de soporte Direct Rendering, Compiz-Fusion funciona, etc. Me ha sorprendido mucho dejar mi xorg.conf casi limpio, me queda básicamente lo de nvidia.

Ahora bien, un par de temas: uno sencillo, mi tableta wacom, creo tengo un problema de configuración en HAL... 

El otro problema es el que me trae de cabeza, es muy raro: aunque es un problema menor, es muy molesto, sólo me pasa con Firefox y con MediaWiki, tras subir a 1.5 ha empezado a ocurrirme, si la ventana de edición (de mi wiki) tiene que hacer scroll, el cursor se empieza a comportar de forma herrática, desaparece y reaparece, además no se pintan/re-pintan correctamente las líneas. El resultado es una edición incomodísima. 

Alguna idea de por dónde pueden ir los tiros?

Muchas gracias, 

Luis

---

Mi configuración de GentooLast edited by luispa on Tue Apr 07, 2009 3:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pcmaster

 *gringo wrote:*   

> en caso de que uséis hal, las sessiones InputDevice las podéis eliminar por completo ya que se cargará la configuración de hal por defecto.
> 
> saluetes

 

¿Podrías dar detalles de dónde se almacenan esas sesiones?

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> ¿Podrías dar detalles de dónde se almacenan esas sesiones?

 

Lee Secciones, en /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Yo lo primero que hice fue renombrar el xorg.conf a xorg.conf.old y se me inició sin problemas, excepto que el monitor era un estandar vga, etc...

Por lo que volvi a usar el antiguo, para el reducedblanking y demás...

Lee el /var/log/Xorg.0.log y te avisa de todas las funciones integradas que no tienes porque añadir en la sección módulos, no te olvides de quitar en ServerLayout todas las entradas InputDevice que tengas también.

Para mí no ha sido nada problemático actualizar a xorg-server-1.5.3-r5  Todo ha ido como debería porque me he leído cuidadosamente toda la documentación relacionada con la actualización, como ya se menciona con eselect news

----------

## Diabliyo

Actualmente instale el Xorg-1.5, y me causo problemas  :Sad: , he realizado un nuevo post sobre mi problema, espero y alguien pueda darle un vistazo para orientarme  :Very Happy: ...

Enlace: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-753698.html

Gracias de antemano por su atencion !

bye byeLast edited by Diabliyo on Tue Apr 07, 2009 4:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pcmaster

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *pcmaster wrote:*   ¿Podrías dar detalles de dónde se almacenan esas sesiones? 
> 
> Lee Secciones, en /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> 

 

OK, había entendido otra cosa  :Smile: 

Pero ya digo, si elimino el xorg.conf, directamente no inicia.

----------

## luispa

 *luispa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El otro problema es el que me trae de cabeza, es muy raro: aunque es un problema menor, es muy molesto, sólo me pasa con Firefox y con MediaWiki, tras subir a 1.5 ha empezado a ocurrirme, si la ventana de edición (de mi wiki) tiene que hacer scroll, el cursor se empieza a comportar de forma herrática, desaparece y reaparece, además no se pintan/re-pintan correctamente las líneas. El resultado es una edición incomodísima. 
> 
> 

 

Auto-contestándome: Parece que los tiros van por la combinación de Xorg 1.5+Compiz-Fusion y/o Emerald+Firefox+Mediawiki. 

He probado con KDE y Gnome (aquí lo detecté) sin Compiz, con otros navegadores, con otros editores web (por ejemplo foros de gentoo) y en cualquier caso funciona bien. Sólo la combinación anterior es la "rara":

Actualizaré con lo que descubra. Recordatorio: con xorg 1.3 no pasaba  :Smile: 

----------

## pcmaster

Actualizo: parece ser que, sin archivo xorg.conf, para una tarjeta gráfica nvidia, xorg prueba a cargar los módulos nv, fbdev y vesa, por ese orden. Al no encontrar ninguno de ellos, no inicia. Es decir, para usar los drivers propietarios de nvidia (cuyo módulo se llama nvidia y no nv), es necesario tener el archivo xorg.conf.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Podrías dar detalles de dónde se almacenan esas sesiones?

 

perdón, me refería a que las secciones InputDevice se pueden borrar del xorg.conf, hal ahora se encarga de autodetectar todos los dispositivos input y, en caso de que existan, cargar las configuraciones de /etc/hal/fdi/policy/.

 *Quote:*   

> Ahora bien, un par de temas: uno sencillo, mi tableta wacom, creo tengo un problema de configuración en HAL... 

 

debe haber un archivo 10-wacom.fdi en el directorio que menciona pcmaster mas arriba, míralo a ver si te sirve para empezar.

Por lo otro que comentas la verdad no tengo ni idea ...

saluetes

----------

## luispa

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ahora bien, un par de temas: uno sencillo, mi tableta wacom, creo tengo un problema de configuración en HAL...  
> 
> debe haber un archivo 10-wacom.fdi en el directorio que menciona pcmaster mas arriba, míralo a ver si te sirve para empezar.
> ...

 

Gracias, busco el tema wacom. 

Respecto al otro... ya es definitivo, está relacionado con Compiz Fusion+Xorg1.5+Firefox+Mediawiki. Me desespera  :Smile: . En fin, voy a poner un post en inglés para extender la audiencia.

Gracias por la ayuda

Luis

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Pues a mi me sucedió lo mismo que a Diabliyo pero ya lo he arreglado como expliqué en el post que puso. También tuve problemas con el Touchpad, pues el scroll solo funcionaba con 2 dedos (tipo mac) y soy de viejas costumbres. No toque nada de HAL lo arregle ajustando Xorg.conf

----------

## luispa

 *luispa wrote:*   

>  *gringo wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ahora bien, un par de temas: uno sencillo, mi tableta wacom, creo tengo un problema de configuración en HAL...  
> 
> debe haber un archivo 10-wacom.fdi en el directorio que menciona pcmaster mas arriba, míralo a ver si te sirve para empezar.
> ...

 

Lo encontré!!. Parece ser un problema antiguo que se manifiesta de diferentes formas. Es un problema entre Compiz Fusion y NVIDIA. Puede ocurrir que ciertas partes de las ventanas no se sincronicen correctamente. En compiz fusion han desarrollado un "workaround" que fuerza la sincronización entre X y GLX, resolviendo el problema. En mi caso era un problema de cursor que se manifestaba no sólo en el caso que puse arriba sino también en sesines con emacs (el cursor dejaba rastro  :Wink: ). 

La solución consiste en activar esta opción.

GEstor de CompizFusion->Utilidades->Habilitar Entorno de Trabajo (workarounds) -> Force synchronization between X and GLX

Nota: se supone que penalizar el rendimiento, pero en mi caso no lo he notado, de hecho buscando la solución hice un upgrade a los últimos drivers de nvidia y he ganado en rendimiento (casi duplicado) pasé de la 180.29 a la 180.44

Luis

----------

## demostenes

luispa, ¿podrías poner tu xorg.conf? Yo tengo nvidia también y de momento no he sido capaz de solucionarlo.

Gracias de antemano   :Wink: 

----------

## chaim

http://rafb.net/p/GwbFai91.html

ese es mi xorg.conf con nvidia, lo unico que no funciona bien del todo es el touchpad que no me reconoze el subir con scroll. Lo demas perfecto

----------

## luispa

 *demostenes wrote:*   

> luispa, ¿podrías poner tu xorg.conf? Yo tengo nvidia también y de momento no he sido capaz de solucionarlo.
> 
> Gracias de antemano  

 

Ahí va!

```
# Configuracion del Servidor

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org"

   Screen     0   "Screen0" 0 0        

EndSection

# Fuentes

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath "unix/:-1"

EndSection

# Monitor iiyama ProLite E2607WS, 26" 1920 x 1200

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier  "Prolite E2607WS"

   VendorName  "iiyama"

       HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

       VertRefresh 60 - 100

       Option      "DPMS"

       DisplaySize 375 303

EndSection

# Tarejta Nvidia

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Nvidia0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce 9800 GTX+"

        Screen      0

        Option      "NvAGP" "1"

        Option      "CursorShadow" "true"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"        

EndSection

# Extensiones

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite"   "enable"

EndSection

# Pantalla

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Nvidia0"

   Monitor    "Prolite E2607WS" 

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

He documentado mi actualización a Xorg 1.5 aquí por si sirve de ayuda: http://wiki.luispa.com/index.php/HowTo:ConfigGraficos:Xorg15

Un saludo, 

Luis

----------

## demostenes

chaim y luispa, muchas gracias.

Sigo pegándome con el nuevo evdev, que aunque lo tenía implementado hace mucho ahora desde la actualización a xorg-server.1.5 no me deja acceder al servidor. 

Estoy entrando con cd y chroot para poner a funcionar ssh pues el server lo uso también como estación de trabajo  ¿alguien ha tenido problemas de ese tipo?

----------

## demostenes

Ya he descubierto el problema, está en qingy  que no reconoce ni teclado ni ratón con lo que no puedo entrar en el sistema. Cuando descubra la solución la pego aquí.

----------

## luispa

 *demostenes wrote:*   

> Ya he descubierto el problema, está en qingy  que no reconoce ni teclado ni ratón con lo que no puedo entrar en el sistema. Cuando descubra la solución la pego aquí.

 

Muy interesante, me alegro que lo tengas. No he usado nunca qingy, sin embargo me ha picado la curiosidad y tiene buena pinta. Sin embargo, parece algo independiente de X, por lo que no entiendo porqué te afecta... así que esperando esa solución  :Smile: 

Luis

----------

## 2lopez

He le'ido la gu'ia de migraci'on a xorg 1.5 pero no tengo el archivo /usr/share/doc/hal-*/use-estonian-layout.fdi.bz2 ... rat'on, trackpad y tarjeta de v'ideo funcionan a la perfecci'on pero no consigo el teclado espan~ol... alguna sugerencia? Hay que instalar alg'un paquete extra?

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # bzcat /usr/share/doc/hal-*/use-estonian-layout.fdi.bz2 > /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Annagul

 *2lopez wrote:*   

> He le'ido la gu'ia de migraci'on a xorg 1.5 pero no tengo el archivo /usr/share/doc/hal-*/use-estonian-layout.fdi.bz2 ... rat'on, trackpad y tarjeta de v'ideo funcionan a la perfecci'on pero no consigo el teclado espan~ol... alguna sugerencia? Hay que instalar alg'un paquete extra?
> 
>  *pcmaster wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

¿Y qué hay en  /usr/share/doc/hal-*/?

----------

## 2lopez

Pues exactamente...

```
$ ls /usr/share/doc/hal-*/

AUTHORS.bz2  ChangeLog.bz2  NEWS.bz2  README.bz2
```

----------

## gringo

@2lopez : sigue leyendo un poco y verás que en la guía pone :

 *Quote:*   

> copy the content of /usr/share/doc/hal-*/use-estonian-layout.fdi.bz2 into /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi (using bzcat) and edit it to match the keyboard layout you wish to use. 

 

lo has editado y cambiado el layout para que sea en cristiano y no en estonio ?

Recuerda que si cambias algo en ese archivo tendrás que reiniciar hal para que los cambios surjan efecto.

saluetes

----------

## Annagul

¿Tienes actualizado hal?

```

luis@nilo ~ $ equery belongs /usr/share/doc/hal-0.5.11-r8/use-estonian-layout.fdi.bz2 

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/share/doc/hal-0.5.11-r8/use-estonian-layout.fdi.bz2 in *... ]

sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r8 (/usr/share/doc/hal-0.5.11-r8/use-estonian-layout.fdi.bz2)

```

----------

## 2lopez

 *gringo wrote:*   

> @2lopez : sigue leyendo un poco y verás que en la guía pone :
> 
>  *Quote:*   copy the content of /usr/share/doc/hal-*/use-estonian-layout.fdi.bz2 into /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi (using bzcat) and edit it to match the keyboard layout you wish to use.  
> 
> lo has editado y cambiado el layout para que sea en cristiano y no en estonio ?
> ...

 

Ya, ya sab'ia que tengo que reiniciar hal (ya arregl'e el trackpad antes de encontrar este hilo). No lo he editado todav'ia para tenerlo en cristiano: simplemente use-estonian-layout.fdi.bz2 no existe en mi sistema.

```
$ locate use-estonian-layout.fdi.bz2

$
```

 *Annagul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Tienes actualizado hal?
> 
> 

 

```

*  sys-apps/hal

      Latest version available: 0.5.11-r8

      Latest version installed: 0.5.11-r8

      Size of files: 1,259 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/hal

      Description:   Hardware Abstraction Layer

      License:       || ( GPL-2 AFL-2.0 )

```

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Ya, ya sab'ia que tengo que reiniciar hal (ya arregl'e el trackpad antes de encontrar este hilo). No lo he editado todav'ia para tenerlo en cristiano: simplemente use-estonian-layout.fdi.bz2 no existe en mi sistema. 

 

ah, ok, te había entendido mal entonces. Imagino que ese archivo existe pero tendrá otro nombre.

En la misma guía hay un enlace a un archivo de muestra -> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/tree/config/x11-input.fdi

Si no puedes usar esto como muestra :

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

<device>

    <!-- Mouse configuration -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

    </match>

    <!-- Keyboard configuration -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">ca</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">fr</merge>

      <append key="input.xkb.options" type="strlist">compose:menu</append>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo> 
```

sacado de este hilo.

saluetes

----------

## 2lopez

[quote="gringo"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ah, ok, te había entendido mal entonces. Imagino que ese archivo existe pero tendrá otro nombre.
> 
> En la misma guía hay un enlace a un archivo de muestra -> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/tree/config/x11-input.fdi

 

¡¡¡Muchas gracias gringo!!! ya había intentado arreglarlo con esa muestra, pero al parecer no se me ocurrió quitar la input.xkb.variant que pone a fr, aparte de poner el input.xkb.layout a es...

¡Como puedes ver ya funciona!!

----------

## 2uncas

Hola

Por favor, alguien me puede ayudar a configurar el raton de un portatil del tipo Touchpad con xorg-server 1.5 ?.

Estoy mirando por internet pero no veo nada claro.

He borrado por completo el fichero xorg.conf, ya no existe, y no se si es ahi donde esta el problema. En el fichero make.conf tengo configurada la variable INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  x11-drivers/synaptics
> 
>       Latest version available: 0.14.6
> ...

 

Gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Fallos? Además de las cien veces distintas que alguien vino a preguntar al foro por que se quedó sin teclado o sin mouse (o sin ambas cosas) por eso de hal y el nuevo driver evdev, al menos para mi, anda de lujo todo.
> 
> En la rama testing ya hace rato que entró xorg-server 1.5 al arbol de portage. Tengo tres pc en la rama testing que usan esta versión sin inconvenientes.
> 
> Un detalle: Por que me cuesta acostumbrarme a las cosas nuevas, todavía compilo el paquete con la use hal desactivada 
> ...

 

yo tambien lo compilo sin hal.

me dio problemas cuando arranque con gentoo. desde ahi cada bes que instalo todo de nuevo cor cambio de pc o por agregar pc nueva el directorio /etc/portage se copia, al igual que el .config del kernel. solo cambio los drivers

----------

## Pionerito

 *2lopez wrote:*   

> He le'ido la gu'ia de migraci'on a xorg 1.5 pero no tengo el archivo /usr/share/doc/hal-*/use-estonian-layout.fdi.bz2 ... rat'on, trackpad y tarjeta de v'ideo funcionan a la perfecci'on pero no consigo el teclado espan~ol... alguna sugerencia? Hay que instalar alg'un paquete extra?
> 
>  *pcmaster wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

He instaldo el xorg 1.5 pero el entonrno grafico no me levanta, cuando la pc esta iniciando veo como kdm se levanta pero no tengo interfaz grafica, la pantalla se queda en negro. Me pueden ayudar con esto??

PD: Ya me levanto lo que no reconoce ni mouse ni teclado, espero su ayuda urgente........

----------

## pelelademadera

si todabia podes usar el teclado desde consola, o sea no cargas kdm al boot. para mi lo mas facil seria recompilar xorg-server sin hal.

----------

## JuanSimpson

 *2uncas wrote:*   

> Hola
> 
> Por favor, alguien me puede ayudar a configurar el raton de un portatil del tipo Touchpad con xorg-server 1.5 ?.
> 
> Estoy mirando por internet pero no veo nada claro.
> ...

 

Al /etc/X11/xorg.conf en la sección de

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev" 

EndSection
```

y luego creas este archivo:

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-x11-synaptics.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

 <device>

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

       <merge key="input.x11_options.Protocol" type="string">auto-dev</merge>

       <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">On</merge>

       <merge key="input.x11_options.EmulateTwoFingerMinZ" type="string">90</merge>

       <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">1</merge>

       <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">1</merge>

       <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

       <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton2" type="string">3</merge>

       <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton3" type="string">2</merge>

   </match>

 </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

reinicias hald y tal vez Xorg y ya

----------

